# Kindly suggest wifi router with usb port to share hard disc.



## livetech2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kindly suggest wifi router with usb port to share hard disc.

price range 5k. It must have a USb prot to share harddisc. Also should be draft n wifi router.


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this from ASUS - 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS RT-N16


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this Asus RT-N13U


----------



## PraKs (Jul 29, 2011)

+1
Asus RT-N13U B1


----------

